
APIs for fun personal projects - ohjeez
https://www.hpe.com/us/en/insights/articles/9-apis-for-the-geekiest-1905.html
======
_bxg1
One of my personal favorites: [https://pokemontcg.io/](https://pokemontcg.io/)

Which I used to make this a couple years ago:
[https://codepen.io/brundolf/full/KNjzaL](https://codepen.io/brundolf/full/KNjzaL)

------
Xt-6
If you like cats: [https://thecatapi.com/](https://thecatapi.com/)

